# Bay Area Nissan Meet!!!



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wus sup people.. We are planning a bay area Nissan meet. Coming at you on JULY 20TH, this is a sat...

We hope to get a good amount of people out. We will be having a BBQ and Live DJ;s also... so please help me in spreading the word and getting this mother set up!

This LOCATION 411.

The meet will be held in Fremont CA.

Via LAKE ELIZABETH!

The pin point location will be presented in a week. Includes Map to the location, address and directions.

SO all you people from other forums please pass this on... I hope we all can get a good size meet going and have fun !~ 

Pass it on!!

Sub,


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

wish i could come but I doubt it. My company picinic is on that day


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

TTT.


So anyone going on this board?? There is a huge list of people going from other forums..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

*bay area nissan meet.....*

I'm down with dat. What time on July 20 and directions?

Qin Sac


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

haha.. another Nissan Forum! Guess who this is hehe!

Anyway.. I´ll be there, unless I can´t make it back into the States for some freak reason... but I doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bay Area meet....*

The 29th is on a Monday, you could not get or reserved the area on the 20th? I might have a problem getting to the 29th. Please advise if that is correct date. Thanks.

QinSac


----------

